# Knoxville or Nashville meet anyone?



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I would like to get a meet together for late spring-early summer for either Knoxville or Nashville. I have noticed quite a few people from TN and close surrounding areas. Post here if you would be interested.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm down for either! I'm in northern Indiana, but the drive to Tennessee isn't too far.


----------



## didlybopper (Feb 8, 2006)

I am in for either one. Let me know.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

What about memphis? this would allow people from surrounding states to join(ark,ten,ken,mississippi,misso,) just my 2 cents.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> What about memphis? this would allow people from surrounding states to join(ark,ten,ken,mississippi,misso,) just my 2 cents.


i can get to FL in the same time it takes to get to Memphis  I just listed Nashville because I can get there easy and there seem to be 4-5 members that live in the area.


----------

